# My Poljot Fake Hanhart



## ajamest (Oct 6, 2004)

hello everyone

this is a pic of one of my poljot watches,a fake hanhart! i dont know how they got away with it but i'm glad they did,i managed to pick this up on ebay aka fakebay







about a year ago for Â£105 pounds,a lot cheaper than a real one







,it came with its little blue bible and a rather cheap looking poljot standard basic strap

after months of trying to get a strap from america and germany,someone who bought a rolex fake from me (an unwanted gift from thailand)told me about roy and voilla a strap that i think suits the watch 100%,now i have a watch that i enjoy and wear all the time

ps,the guy who bought the rolex watch from me knew it was a replica,he collects watches and says some replicas are good watches in their own right,if your reading this thank you for directing me to rlt watches

front http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/poljot.../1-picture1.jpg

back http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/poljot...842575487914898


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, nice watch.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum







.

I'm glad you found a strap to suit it. Some replicas are better than others







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome, hope you enjoy being here.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like watches but I don't like fakes and I will never buy one.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

adrian said:


> I like watches but I don't like fakes and I will never buy one.


 yeah, i never understood the point of that either.

I wonder if someone out there is making knock-off RLTs


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

hawk? is it LBJ? didnt he fall down some stairs? i may be wrong....

sam


----------



## ajamest (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric D W said:


> I wonder if someone out there is making knock-off RLTs


maybe







RLT 6
















http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/poljot...727330182712044

i'm only joking roy i recently just bought a RLT 6 for my wife,she wanted a bigger more robust watch for work and she is very pleased with it,i am as well it looks more expensive than the cost


----------

